# neg test where's AF



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

JUST HAD A BFN AFTER 1st IVF ROUGHLY WHEN WILL AF ARRIVE, SO I CAN START MOVING ON


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

Not so sure to be honest as the medication can delay things. Are you still taking any?
Work back from your last period to help give you an idea. Its also worth contacting the hospital you had the treatment from and get their advice.

Take care

Jacks


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Im sad to hear about your IVF...

I always stopped my meds after a negative test and generally had AF arrive around 3-4 days later..

 

Natsxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Fowler sorry to hear of your BFN
When i had mine last year i was advised to keep using the pesseries and duphaston tablets for a few more days and then test again, my AF turned up 3 days after BFN


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for your replies girls.  AF arrived the next day, think I will have a break and then get back on the rollercoaster ride.  wishing you all lots and lots of luck in pursuing your deams


----------

